
Apache Spark 1.5.2 on Raspberry PI 2 cluster - stkim1
https://pocketcluster.wordpress.com/2015/12/05/apache-spark-1-5-2-on-raspberry-pi-2-cluster/
======
stkim1
Here comes a download link.
[https://github.com/stkim1/pocketcluster](https://github.com/stkim1/pocketcluster)

